# Work friendly view



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

Is there a way of switching off profile pics? They're entertaining at home, but in work it means I have to be careful about visiting the site. For some reason I cant minimize to cut out the pics either, they always force themselves into the window. I have IE6 in work so I bet that doesn't help.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

customise the window size then grab and move to the left to hide the pictures .


----------

